# Shinola fashion or not?



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi All, 

Now that Shinola has started producing some automatic watches I thought I'd throw this question to everyone: do you think shinola should still be classified as a fashion brand? Or do you consider them in a higher league than the traditional fashion watches....

Thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I dont own one but I think they are a few rungs up from a pure fashion watch from my research. I want one but its a bit higher than I like to spend.


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

Definitely not what I'd consider a "fashion" watch, mainly due to their build quality combined with their pricing -- I find fashion watches to be either cheaply made or well-built but WAY overpriced, and Shinola manages to deliver quality without extreme price. They're spendy, yeah, but not overly so for what they are.


----------



## Greg1234 (Jul 31, 2014)

I would say no, but they are cool


----------



## njwatchguy17 (Jun 21, 2019)

I wouldn't characterize it as fashion, no. But you can make it work if need be.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Shinola is a brand of shoe-polish resurrected and repurposed (with a hearty dose of fashionable irony) to sell watches and other aspirational goods. It is definitely a fashion brand. 

Do we need to give it a different category in order to endow it with credibility? I don't think so. As a brand and as a company Shinola are doing some fairly remarkable things that set them well ahead of many other US-based watch brands. They're pursuing local sourcing, upskilling a local workforce, and helping reposition Detroit's identity in the consumer good market; mostly through solidly engineered although rather expensive quartz watches pitched perfectly at hipsters. And they are succeeding. Debates about whether or not they are 'fashion' are kind of besides the point.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> Shinola is a brand of shoe-polish resurrected and repurposed (with a hearty dose of fashionable irony) to sell watches and other aspirational goods. It is definitely a fashion brand.
> 
> Do we need to give it a different category in order to endow it with credibility? I don't think so. As a brand and as a company Shinola are doing some fairly remarkable things that set them well ahead of many other US-based watch brands. They're pursuing local sourcing, upskilling a local workforce, and helping reposition Detroit's identity in the consumer good market; mostly through solidly engineered although rather expensive quartz watches pitched perfectly at hipsters. And they are succeeding. Debates about whether or not they are 'fashion' are kind of besides the point.


I recently bought a automatic bronze dive watch they now offer - i'm pleasantly surprised by the build quality on it. I'm glad my purchase is going toward the above mentioned goals of the company.


----------



## Amaliana (Feb 2, 2020)

How is the quality of Shinola?


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Amaliana said:


> How is the quality of Shinola?


Honestly, the new automatics they are putting out are awesome.

I own Oris, Seiko, Grand Seiko, Orient, Sinn, shinola, and many other brands... and I can say for certain that the only thing I own that beats my Shinolas (in terms of build quality and aesthetics) is the Grand Seiko.

I'd put the shinola monster series above many over priced swiss brands....

Let me know if you have any specific questions about the following models: Bronze monster, Lake Superior monster, Lake Michigan monster.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

According to Merriam Webster: fashion (n.) = the prevailing style (as in dress) during a particular time. 

So, I guess it's important to define the "particular time." Wrist watches are the "fashion" of most of the 20th and, for a segment of the population, 21st centuries thus making all watches "fashionable" relative to, say, the time of the Pharaohs. 

In the WIS vernacular: fashion (adj.) = describing a watch that is either quartz, cheaply made, gaudy, non-Swiss or non-Japanese, of heritage <20 years or some combination thereof

Therefore, I would estimate that Shinola is living in a quantum dimension between fashion (Invicta/Stuhrling) and entry level luxury (Oris, Hamilton, TAG). 

Of course, this is all relative so I'm going to look for patent clerk jobs.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

darn internet - double post


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

All of them are “fashion” watches. After all if we don’t like the looks, we don’t buy it. Doesn’t matter what or how well it might be made, if We don’t like looking at a watch, we pass right over it. There are many choices that make up the spectrum of watch selection. No single definition does any justice to the concept of what makes a watch belong in this category or that.

I have several Shinola. Very solid, reliable watches. Too pricey for me new, but excellent on the used market.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Michael kors is a fashion watch. Shinola is not IMO. My Shinola Brakewell (or whatever it's called) is EXCELLENT quality, with great attention to detail, and the smoothest crown I've ever felt (better than $4k-5k watches I've felt). Yes it's quartz, and I like that. As my weekend watch, it's grab and go. I can walk into my local Shinola store and have a battery replaced for free, etc.


----------



## Bktaper (Oct 22, 2018)

This pic is from a week ago. I am really happy with the quality of the watch. A lot of people may not like the brand but if you find one of their watches that you like, go for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

MaDTempo said:


> According to Merriam Webster: fashion (n.) = the prevailing style (as in dress) during a particular time.
> 
> So, I guess it's important to define the "particular time." Wrist watches are the "fashion" of most of the 20th and, for a segment of the population, 21st centuries thus making all watches "fashionable" relative to, say, the time of the Pharaohs.
> 
> ...


I had them in somewhat the same category but after grabbing two of their automatic divers recently I can confidently say that they are better than the Oris and Hamilton that I own. I'd probably put them on par with TAG if I had to select one of the three that you listed.

The downside: they only have essentially two different automatic models.

Cheers


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

I bought one of their watches on sale. I returned it because I just wasn't happy with that particular color combination, but it felt like a well built piece. Especially for a quartz piece. It had a significant heft and felt really nice on the wrist.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm confused. Which is it?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd go definitely with not.........not trying to knock the brand though


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> Shinola is a brand of shoe-polish resurrected and repurposed (with a hearty dose of fashionable irony) to sell watches and other aspirational goods. It is definitely a fashion brand.
> 
> Do we need to give it a different category in order to endow it with credibility? I don't think so. As a brand and as a company Shinola are doing some fairly remarkable things that set them well ahead of many other US-based watch brands. They're pursuing local sourcing, upskilling a local workforce, and helping reposition Detroit's identity in the consumer good market; mostly through solidly engineered although rather expensive quartz watches pitched perfectly at hipsters. And they are succeeding. Debates about whether or not they are 'fashion' are kind of besides the point.


It's definitely not a fashion brand if we're using using current fashion brands as the standard. Department store "fashion" watches are made to the lowest bidder with the cheapest materials they can get away with, MK, Jack Mason, etc...Anyone who's owned much less held a Shinola knows they have a better build quality. Shinola may be "expensive quartz pitched perfectly at hipsters," but I can think of any number of watch brands that are "perfectly pitched at x demo." Their other "aspirational goods" are aimed at promoting their watch sales. They'd be "fashion watches" if they made bikes and bags, and then produced watches to promote those goods. Everything about Shinola in Detroit revolves around the brand as a watch maker.


----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a Lake Superior Monster, and I've owned some "fashion" pieces over the years, too. The Monster is no fashion piece, it's far too solidly built and keeps excellent time.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Is it going walmart fashion vs premium brand fashion?
Fashion is fashion and it comes at all price points.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

phillyforager said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Now that Shinola has started producing some automatic watches I thought I'd throw this question to everyone: do you think shinola should still be classified as a fashion brand? Or do you consider them in a higher league than the traditional fashion watches....
> 
> Thanks!


If a company produces a watch... they are not a 'fashion watch' contrary to what is thought / taught in WIS world.

A fashion watch should be a 'label' that does not produces watches are their main product and 'comissions' a watch manufacturer to design / build with certain specs to meet. Example: Timex makes watches for Nautica = Nautica can be considered a fashion watch.

So... I like the Shinola brand name but they are a bit over priced for what they are.


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

PaddyChicago said:


> I have a Lake Superior Monster, and I've owned some "fashion" pieces over the years, too. The Monster is no fashion piece, it's far too solidly built and keeps excellent time.


I just picked up a gold 39mm runwell auto - it is awesome. Easily outclasses the majority of other "mainstream" brands at its price point.


----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)

While we could debate the definition of "fashion" watch forever, I think the simple of rule of thumb is asking "can you buy this watch in a store that sells non watch stuff with the same name?" Basically what I mean is that most fashion watches are sold in stores or on websites where you can buy clothing, etc.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

TimexSocialClub said:


> While we could debate the definition of "fashion" watch forever, I think the simple of rule of thumb is asking "can you buy this watch in a store that sells non watch stuff with the same name?" Basically what I mean is that most fashion watches are sold in stores or on websites where you can buy clothing, etc.


You actually can with Shinola. They are sold in department stores. 
funny thing about discussions about fashion watches is there is no definition and in many cases people choose whatever correlates closer to their opinion. And we all know what opinion held here.


----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)

There are "Shinola" brand department stores? Maybe they are outside of the US or my state.



Rocket1991 said:


> You actually can with Shinola. They are sold in department stores.
> funny thing about discussions about fashion watches is there is no definition and in many cases people choose whatever correlates closer to their opinion. And we all know what opinion held here.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

TimexSocialClub said:


> There are "Shinola" brand department stores? Maybe they are outside of the US or my state.


There are department stores which sell Shinola watches. 
But not for long i assume. Pandemic going to wipe them out.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Fashion piece. There are a ton of good options at their price point.


----------



## Pierce Koontz (Feb 22, 2014)

Are the autos assembled in Detroit? As a native resident, I'd be interested. I just wish they weren't so blase . . .


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I never thought of Shinola as a fashion brand. I put them in the non-fashion micro brand category.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

Jcp311 said:


> It's definitely not a fashion brand if we're using using current fashion brands as the standard. Department store "fashion" watches are made to the lowest bidder with the cheapest materials they can get away with, MK, Jack Mason, etc...


Not sure I'd lump Jack Mason in with the "fashion watch" category. Component-wise they are very well made - sapphire crystal, Italian leather straps, mid-range Miyota movements, etc. - and they offer a lifetime warranty.

I don't know of a single watch manufacturer that stands by their product for life? 5-6 years, tops.


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

TimexSocialClub said:


> While we could debate the definition of "fashion" watch forever, I think the simple of rule of thumb is asking "can you buy this watch in a store that sells non watch stuff with the same name?" Basically what I mean is that most fashion watches are sold in stores or on websites where you can buy clothing, etc.


I would generally agree with this, at least in the old days, except these days and by that logic, MVMT, DW, Filippo Loretti, Vincero and everything else we laugh at would not be considered fashion watches, and yet they are almost the definition of fashion watches.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I would say Shinola is not a fashion brand for watches, they are more than that


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I consider them a fashion brand but what do I know? I wouldn't pay what they are asking. Fossil is doing better than any other stock I own and they own Michael Kors, Emporio Armani, and Zodiac. I don't consider Zodiac a fashion watch but maybe it is


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

Walked into a TJ Maxx, they had some Shinolas in the case. Plus this hipster guy down the street from me has one to pair with his bespoke frontiersman beard. I'm going with "fashion."

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSC9000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Fashion brand? No.

Lifestyle brand? Absolutely and I think that's what trips people up.

Shinola isn't a watchmaker. They're a lifestyle brand that picked watches as their focus. They also make or have made: Bicycles, stereo speakers, turntables, headphones, leather goods, pens, clocks, knives, and a hotel. I mean, this is a what's-what list of things people buy to show they're hip and upwardly mobile.

Being from Detroit skews my vision about Shinola just a bit. I don't see hipsters wearing them; I see 50-something middle-managers wearing them (usually 45mm and so big their shift cuff won't cover it). They got one as a gift from their wife, who got the idea from a friend who bought one for her husband and so on.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

DSC9000 said:


> Fashion brand? No.
> 
> Lifestyle brand? Absolutely and I think that's what trips people up.
> 
> ...


What difference between lifestyle brand and fashion brand? Can we say there are fashionable lifestyle brands and Shinola is not one of them? Or it is too much of slicing thin to tell same product is somehow different from other.
Down the road you either buy heir story, like the look or not and ready to pay asking price.


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> What difference between lifestyle brand and fashion brand? Can we say there are fashionable lifestyle brands and Shinola is not one of them? Or it is too much of slicing thin to tell same product is somehow different from other.
> Down the road you either buy heir story, like the look or not and ready to pay asking price.


No real difference that I can see, it's kind of like splitting hairs about whether EDC is a lifestyle or a fashion choice. Its both.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

The hair-splitting comes from the way 'fashion' on this forum site is usually taken as an insult. Hence comments such as "they're actually decent watches" or "they assemble them in-house" or "I like them" which doesn't really address the question of whether or not they qualify as a 'fashion brand'.

Probably the more interesting question would be why the question was asked in the first place. So let's go back to that question:
"Now that Shinola has started producing some automatic watches I thought I'd throw this question to everyone: do you think shinola should still be classified as a fashion brand? Or do you consider them in a higher league than the traditional fashion watches.... "

It certainly looks like it was motivated by a judgement of brand values; the assumption that a fashion brand must surely have contempt for the things that watch enthusiasts value. And I guess that is why this particular forum is always so quiet.


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

phillyforager said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Now that Shinola has started producing some automatic watches I thought I'd throw this question to everyone: do you think shinola should still be classified as a fashion brand? Or do you consider them in a higher league than the traditional fashion watches....
> 
> Thanks!


I do not think they are fashion watches, but they do benefit from a cult following and highly polemic reviews on their quality vs price.


----------

